# Magic dust rub by Mike Mills?



## cabin fever

I found a recipe over on the virtual weber bullet for Mike Mills' magic dust rub and I just wanted to know a few things first before I make up a batch. First off, the recipe calls for sugar. They do mean regular white sugar, right? Also, is the recipe truly the one Mike Mills uses and sells?

I'm just curious because I know that some restaurants such as Famous Dave's sell their rib rub in local grocery stores, but it's not the true rub their restaurants actually use. Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## jirodriguez

Only thing I could suggest was try it, if you like it great, if not adjust it to your liking. As for the sugar I couldn't tell you, most rubs have either brown or regular white sugar in them - or both in some cases.


----------



## cliffcarter

Many people use turbinado when making this rub, which will stand up to the heat better. Some of the scuttlebutt I have heard is that in interviews he has stated that his rub has 18 ingredients, which would mean that the recipe that everyone cites from Peace, Love and Barbecue is 9 ingredients light, but I'm guessing only Mike Mills knows for sure.


----------



## justpassingthru

Hey Cabin,

You might want to check out this thread, reply #14 is supposed to be Mike Mills's recipe and there isn't any sugar in it.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/66177/dixie-dust

I've made both the rubs in that thread and they are both good.

Gene


----------



## justpassingthru

Double post again.

Gene


----------



## cliffcarter

JustPassingThru said:


> Hey Cabin,
> 
> You might want to check out this thread, reply #14 is supposed to be Mike Mills's recipe and there isn't any sugar in it.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/66177/dixie-dust
> 
> I've made both the rubs in that thread and they are both good.
> 
> Gene


If you search for Mike Mills Magic Dust recipe all the results list 9 ingredients, #3 being 1/4 cup of sugar.

BTW many who have made this rub cut down on the cumin, just a heads up.

http://homecooking.about.com/od/spicerecipes/r/blspice37.htm

Google search results, you can read comments from others who have made and used it-

http://tinyurl.com/6cpvq2m


----------



## cabin fever

Thanks for the input fellas. I made up a sample batch of the rub and it tasted pretty generic to me. Not the worst rub I've ever had, but I doubt I'll be making a larger batch anytime soon. Oh well, you win some and you lose some.


----------



## rivet

Cabin, good questions, though sorry to learn you didn't much like it. I've got the recipe from _Peace, Love and Barbecue_ right here, the book in front of me, and maybe I can encourage you to give it another whirl. It's a very good and decent all-around rub.

Try using demerara sugar, which is the same as turbinado. You can find it at wally-world. Mike sometimes recommends you grind it up into smaller granules. I've not ever done this, but it can't hurt.

I like heat, but increasing the mustard powder over 4 TBSP makes the whole thing bitter.

Same with adding Wasabi powder. Don't know where I got this tip, but it was from another book, not this one. Wasabi in anything over 1 TBSP per recipe will add bitterness and no discernable heat (to me) so it's a loser.

The salt. After so many dozens of trials, I have to say that reducing the salt (per the book recipe) to 1 TBSP is the best of all worlds. Really.

Black Pepper. If you use real, just-from-the-mill-coarse-ground-black-pepper, you are a saint. I've done it and 2 TBSP of this weren't any better than fresh coarse ground black pepper from my local hippy-dippy organic-fresh-stuff-and-spices-store. I have near sprained my wrists grinding that pepper from corns, all the time wishing I had on of LBJ's White House electric mills. No such luck. Don't sweat it, just don't use the year-old grocery store pre-ground black pepper that is almost dust.

If you have access to a "hippy-dippy" store that sells fresh spices, pay the extra and buy them there. You will support your community plus get REAL spices that smell and taste as they are supposed to. If you can't, go online to a place like Penzey's and buy from there. Top notch high quality stuff that will let you appreciate the difference.

Earlier in the thread someone mentioned cutting back the cumin. No worries, it is all about taste. Personally, I think the cumin is one of the signature tastes blended within the "Magic Dust", and if you get a fresh ground one, try the recipe while staying with the original amount. You may be surprised, though I will admit cumin is not for everyone.

I've added (to the basic recipe from the book) 2 or 3 TBSP of finely ground cardamom and found that it is perfect on chicken and pork. I have not added cardamom for beef, though I was tempted to just for brisket once, though I did not.

I've added a few tablespoons of Magic Dust to regular old "frijoles de la olla" (pinto beans in a pot) and it is outstanding! If for any reason to hae it around, this is sure one of them.

In any event, I hope this helps you as you try different things. It's a fun journey!


----------

